# Affair24 HILFE



## dieter_w (26 Dezember 2007)

*ACHTUNG: Neues altes Geschäftsmodell der Nutzlosbranche auf Basis des  "Nachbarschaft24"-"Modells":*

Spam-Mail enthält "Werbe"-Link auf [noparse]seitensprung-xxx.com[/noparse], von dort wird weitergeleitet auf [noparse]affair24.net[/noparse]



			
				Mailtext schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Süßer,
> 
> ich würde Dich auch gerne treffen. Silvester bin ich auch
> ganz alleine und es wäre toll, wenn wir das vielleicht
> ...


----------



## Balljunge (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: VORSICHT: affair24.net / seitensprung-xxx.com*

Die Hauptseite ist Affair24.net (affair24.com leitet nur zu affair24.net). Seitensprung-xxx.com ist z.B. nur eine Domain, wo in einem Frame ein Effili-Link für eine Landingpage von Affair24.net (Seitensprung-im-Netz.net) geladen wird.


----------



## UnfreiwilligerNachbar (26 Januar 2008)

*affair24.net - Ein Surftipp für alle, die mehr als nur Nachbarschaft suchen...*

Nachdem Nachbar sein wohl langsam out ist, weil keiner mehr Bock auf Nachbarschaftsstreitigkeiten hat, wird es Zeit, dass man sich näher kommt...
Und irgendwie scheint man da auch die vertrauten Nachbarn wiederzuentdecken...
Einfach unglaublich...


----------



## RpR1 (6 März 2008)

ich hab heute diese komische Email erhalten und soll jetzt den Betrag von 59,00 € bezahlen!? ich weis das diese Internetseite [......] ist aber ich muss den angebenen Betrag doch nicht wirklich zahlen? vor allem habe ich nicht malmeine richtige addresse oder meinen richtigen Namen angegeben. Die können mir doch eigentlich garnichts anhaben bis auf das die meine IP haben... ? 
Die Internetseite heist [noparse]www.affair24.net[/noparse]
wäre sehr dankbar über jede Hilfe
Danke schonmal im Vorraus.... !



> Sehr geehrter Herr wurst ,
> 
> am 03.01.2008 haben Sie sich mit der IP 80.171.22.50 bei uns registriert.
> 
> ...



_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## katzenjens (6 März 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

Hallo,

in der Signatur findest Du die Links. Bitte klicken, lesen oder dem komischen Kauz  zuhören und alle Sorgen sollten verflogen sein.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Tabbing (6 März 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

Affair24.net ist nichts anderes als Nachbarschaft24.net, nur mit anderer Verpackung. Statt in Dubai, ist hier der Briefkasten in der Karibik auf den BVI.

Katzenjens hat es ja schon geschrieben. Die Links in seiner Signatur beherzigen. Man braucht vor denen auch keine Angst zu haben, egal mit was die Drohen oder Einschüchtern versuchen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 März 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*



Tabbing schrieb:


> Man braucht vor denen auch keine Angst zu haben, egal mit was die Drohen oder Einschüchtern versuchen.


Du hast es sehr richtig erkannt.

Und auch unser "Verbraucherschutzminister" will jetzt ja mal endlich aktiv werden:


> Seehofer warnt vor Kostenfallen im Netz
> 
> Berlin/Hannover (dpa) - Bundesverbraucherminister Horst Seehofer (CSU) will die Konsumenten vor überraschenden Kostenfallen im Internet bewahren. "Ich halte es für unverzichtbar, dem Verbraucher vor Abgabe einer bindenden Vertragserklärung im Internet die Kostenfolgen komprimiert und deutlich vor Augen zu führen", sagte Seehofer.



Ob den Worten auch Taten folgen?


----------



## RpR1 (6 März 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

Vieln Dank hat mir ehrlich gesagt sehr weiter geholfen, sehr wertvolle Tipps:-D


katzenjens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in der Signatur findest Du die Links. Bitte klicken, lesen oder dem komischen Kauz  zuhören und alle Sorgen sollten verflogen sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## vermissmichnnicht (13 März 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Du hast es sehr richtig erkannt.
> 
> Und auch unser "Verbraucherschutzminister" will jetzt ja mal endlich aktiv werden:
> 
> ...



Ich komme nicht darauf.


----------



## Darkside (17 März 2008)

*Affair24.net*

Hallo,

als ich am Samstag vom einkaufen heim gekommen bin hab ich aus dem Briefkasten einen Brief von Affair24.net gezogen. Wusste erstmal garnich was das sein soll, also aufgemacht und gelesen...

Mahnung Affair24

Sehr geehrter Herr [edit] ,

am 17.01.2008 haben sie sich mit der IP 88.65.175.217 bei uns registriert.

Den offenen Rechnungsbetrag haben sie trotz Zahlungserinnerung noch nich beglichen.
Sie sind am 17.01.2008 einen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen. Wir haben unseren Teil der Leistung erfüllt.

Wir fordern sie daher letzmals auf den offenen Betrag innerhalb von 7 Tagen zu begleichen.
Nach Ablauf dieser Frist werden wir ohne weiter Mitteilung ein Inkassobüro mit dem Einzug der Forderung beauftragen. Bitte bedenken sie, dass dadurch zusätzliche Kosten auf sie zukommen werden. Wir hoffen jedoch, dass sie das zu vermeiden wissen.

Offener Betrag 59 €

Nachdem ich diesen Brief gelesen hab musste ich erstmal eine rauchen um die Nerven wieder zu beruhigen 
Als allererstes muss ich dazu sagen dass ich mich da nicht angemeldet habe, bin mir zu 99 % sicher weil ich n ganz gutes Gedächtniss für von mir besuchte www.Seiten habe. Und die hab ich am Samstag zum ersten mal gesehen, wollte da mal schaun was die so machen..

Ich frag mich ganz ehrlich woher zum Geier die meine Adresse haben.. Und im Brief schreiben sie ja auch das ich "trotz Zahlungserinnerung" nicht reagiert habe.. Ich habe vor diesem Brief noch nie was von denen gehört. Hab auch meinen ISP angerufen und gefragt ob sie, anhand einer IP Adresse, Daten rausrücken. Und von meinem ISP (Arcor) wurde mir gesagt das sowas nur mit einem Gerichtlichen Beschluss o.ä. geht.

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich ratlos was ich jetzt machen soll. Zahlen werd ich sicher nicht!! Ich hab mich auch schon 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/ hier schlau gemacht.

Nur hab ich bei 





> Wenn Sie der Meinung sind, dass die Geldforderung nicht berechtigt ist, können Sie der Rechnung einmal widersprechen


Probleme. Gibts da einen Standard Text den man dafür verwenden kann?

Wie gesagt, ich bin absolut Ratlos. Bekannte meinen ich soll das ganze einfach ignorieren, der Link weiter oben sagt ich soll der Rechnung widersprechen..

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Wembley (17 März 2008)

*AW: Affair24.net*

Mach das, was dir lieber ist. Wie oder ob man reagiert, bleibt einem immer selbst überlassen. Man kann aber davon ausgehen, dass deine Bekannten nicht gerade die Dümmsten sind. 

Halte dir immer eine Tatsache vor Augen:
Wenn sich jemand nicht angemeldet hat, gibt es auch keinen Vertrag. So einfach ist das. Da fährt die Eisenbahn drüber.


----------



## Hardy1947 (18 März 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich bin ein Betroffener. Ich habe nachstehende mail an die Firma zurückgeschrieben. Mal sehen was wird. Wer will kann ja mein Schreiben als Vorlage benutzen.

Hardy



> "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sie wissen genau so gut wie ich, dass in meinem Fall kein rechtlich wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass ich auf Ihre Seite gelinkt worden bin. Aber keinesfalls ist eine Anmeldung bzw. Registrierung bewusst erfolgt. Meine Adressdaten haben Sie lediglich anhand der IP von meinem Provider erhalten. Ihr Anmeldeformular auf Ihrer Seite habe ich zu keiner Zeit ausgefüllt. Demnach kam es auch zu keiner Nutzung. Es wurde also -vorsichtig ausgedrückt- ein Vertrag in nicht legaler Weise untergeschoben. Die angebliche Rechnung/Mahnung habe ich auch zu keiner Zeit erhalten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Siggi-51 (18 März 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

Den Briefwechsel kannst Du Dir sparen. Und einem Provider, der persönliche Daten ohne Gerichtsbeschluß an derartige "Geschäftsleute" herausgibt würde ich ganz schnell die rote Karte zeigen!
Gruß Siggi


----------



## Manuel (20 März 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

Ich benötige auch eure Hilfe.
Ich habe mich durch einen dummen Zufall bei Affair *angemeldet*. Richtige Daten und E-Mail. Habe diesen Account nach der anmeldung genutzt um mich dort mach umzusehen. Haben danach den Account nicht mehr genutzt.
Habe heute den Briefkasten geöffnet und da liegt eine Schreiben drin von Affair.
*Betreff ist 2. Manung*. Ich habe noch nicht mal eine errinerung oder eine 1. Mahnung bekommen. Habe darauf die Internetseite aufgerufen und wollte mich nochmal einloggen ob man den Account löschen kann. Da ich meine Benutzerdaten nicht mehr wusste habe ich die Funktion "Passwort vergessen" genutzt. Ich bekomme noch nicht mal ein Passwort zugeschickt damit man sich einloggen kann. Jetzt wollen die 61 € inkl. 7 € Mahngebühren  von mir. Ich soll innerhalb 7 Tage zahlen sonst Inkasso.

Verwendungszweck:
Bitte überweisen an den aufgeführten Empfänger! Nicht Projektname aufführen.

Was soll ich machen.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*



Manuel schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen.


1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) entspannen


----------



## Manuel (21 März 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

Kann ich mich darauf verlassen das die mir nichts können.
Nicht das ich hinterher auf ner Menge Geld sitze was die von mir haben wollen.

Weil ich hatte mich dort ja angemeldet aber bin davon ausgegangen das es kostenlos ist. Auserdem komme ich gar nicht in den Account


----------



## dvill (21 März 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

http://www.ard.de/ratgeber/multimed...et/-/id=274506/nid=274506/did=751822/1hbjgth/


> Wenn Sie sicher sind, sich nirgendwo angemeldet zu haben, können Sie Mahnungen und Drohungen getrost ignorieren und sollten sich gar nicht erst auf einen Schriftwechsel mit den Firmen einlassen.
> [...]
> Das Phänomen "Abofallen" hat sich zu einem großen Problem im Bereich der Internet-Betrügereien entwickelt. Mit einer Mischung aus Täuschung, Drohungen und Unwissenheit der Betroffenen versuchen unseriöse Anbieter, ihren Opfern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. In den meisten Fällen entbehren finanzielle Forderungen jedoch jeglicher rechtlicher Grundlage.


----------



## Manuel (28 März 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

Das Problem ist aber. Ich hatte bzw. haben mich angemeldet. Habe den Account aber nie genutzt


----------



## Stephan_OS (28 März 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

Hast du dir die Links von Katzenjens und Captain Picard angeschaut? 

Ein PROBLEM hast nicht du, sondern die von der dunklen Seite des Internets. Die sind nämlich als Kinder immer von ihren Klassenkameraden gehänselt worden, und müssen jetzt ihr Ego mit teuren Autos aufpolieren, die man sich mit ehrlich verdientem Geld nicht leisten kann. Ob sie deins auch bekommen, hängt zum großen Teil von deinem Nervenkostüm ab, und das kannst du mit ein wenig lesen deutlich aufbessern.


----------



## Poolice (11 April 2008)

*Affairnet24 und inkasso*

hallo ich ben erst neu hier 
ich hatte mich bei affairnet24 angemeldet,aber mit falscher adresse und falschen namen ..man weiß ja nie 

jetzt kamen schon  einige emails von affairnet und mahnungen ,die ich einfach ignorierte 

doch jetzt kam eine email von einem inkasso unternehmem,eigentlich hab aich ja keine angst vor sowas aber seht selbst:

Betr.: Forderung der Firma "Internet Entertainment ltd." - Projekt "affair24" aus Vertrag vom 02.02.2008



> Sehr geehrte Dame, sehr geehrter Herr,
> 
> wir sind von der oben bezeichneten Firma mit der Einziehung des noch offen stehenden Betrages beauftragt worden. Eine Zustellung unserer Mahnung an Sie blieb bislang erfolglos. Wir fordern Sie auf, uns Ihre aktuelle Anschrift vollständig mitzuteilen. Sofern dies nicht innerhalb von 5 Tagen geschieht, werden wir eine Anfrage bei dem von Ihnen genutzten Internetportal zu der bei Vertragsschluss angegebenen Email-Adresse "[ edit] " veranlassen.
> 
> ...



was soll ich jetzt tun ??
danke schonmal für eure antworten

mfg police


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 April 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

Diese Schreiben erhielten in den letzten Tagen wieder Tausende, die sich in den letzten Wochen und Monaten angeblich bei einer fäustlichen Seite anmeldeten:
Condome.tv, affair24.net, nachbarschaft24.net, probenblitz.de, umfragenscout.com usw. usw. - es waren nahezu alle "Projekte aus einem Fäustle" vertreten.

Also nichts besonderes, wie du siehst.


----------



## Manuel (14 April 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

Habe Heute per Post ein Inkasso Brief bekommen.
Die wollen fast 100 € von mir für etwas was ich gar nicht genutzt habe.

Bin da echt bisschen eingeschütert, nicht das die auf einmal vor der Tür stehen und mich vor Gericht oder etwas ziehen


----------



## Antiscammer (14 April 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

1) Nur keine Panik.

2) Das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999

3) Das gucken: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=katzenjens+abos&search_type=


----------



## Wembley (15 April 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*



Manuel schrieb:


> Habe Heute per Post ein Inkasso Brief bekommen.
> Die wollen fast 100 € von mir für etwas was ich gar nicht genutzt habe.
> 
> Bin da echt bisschen eingeschütert, nicht das die auf einmal vor der Tür stehen und mich vor Gericht oder etwas ziehen


Die müssten dann aber dann vor sehr vielen Türen stehen. Tausenden mindestens.
Im Ernst: Diverse Sender und Filme zeichnen da ein völlig unrealistisches Bild. Hausbesuche gab es in diesen Fällen noch keine.
Eher ist es so, dass diese Typen die frische Luft meiden und sich lieber hinter ihren Computern und Briefkästen verstecken. 

Abgesehen davon, dass leider viele User diese Leute maßlos überschätzen. So tolle, gescheite und mächtige Kerle sind das nicht.


----------



## Bolzer89 (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

hey leutz , kurze frage 
hab mich iwann mal bei der site registriert , imaginärer name und email adresse , aber echte adresse ( iwie blöd), aber am gleichen tag einfach auf diesen storno button da geklcitk , hab das dann auch alles abgehakt mit dieser seite
hab jetzt zum ertsen mal was bekomm , direkt inkasso unternhemen, soll knapp 100 euro zahlen
wohn noch bei meinen eltern , die haben jetzt bisschen angst 
wie muss ich das jetzt formal anstellen , damit da alles richtig zu meinen gunsten läuft ? 
sry , steht wahrscheinlich schon iwo , aber is dringend

thx leute


----------



## Wembley (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*



Bolzer89 schrieb:


> sry , steht wahrscheinlich schon iwo



Ja, das tut es in der Tat. Z. B. zwei Postings über deinem:



Antiscammer schrieb:


> 1) Nur keine Panik.
> 
> 2) Das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999
> 
> 3) Das gucken: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=katzenjens+abos&search_type=


Damit sollte alles klar sein.


----------



## Bolzer89 (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

jut jut , dann danke
dachte gibt viellei noch was anderes zu sagen
schönen tag noch


----------



## suendi (25 August 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

gibt es inzwischen jemanden bei dem die weiter als bis zum inkasso-brief gegangen sind?? oder jemanden der mittlerweile in ruhe gelassen wird??
bei uns zieht sich das nun schon 4 monate hin.
mein vater hat bereits die 2. und letzte mahnung vor der einschaltung eines inkasso unternehmens bekommen. wir haben bisher noch in keiner weise reagiert, weil ich im forum gelesen habe, dass auch ein widerspruch nicht zwingend ruhe verschafft und man erst auf das schreiben vom gericht antworten muss.
jetzt überlege ich allerdings doch ,ob es sinnvoll wäre noch einen widerspruch zu schreiben, bevor inkasso eingeschaltet wird oder ob es dafür eigentlich schon zu spät ist. 
wäre toll wenn mir jemand einen tip geben würde.
lg sandra


----------



## webwatcher (25 August 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*



suendi schrieb:


> jetzt überlege ich allerdings doch ,ob es sinnvoll wäre noch einen widerspruch zu schreiben, bevor inkasso eingeschaltet wird oder ob es dafür eigentlich schon zu spät ist.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Inkassobüros haben keinerlei Sondervollmachten


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 August 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*



suendi schrieb:


> gibt es inzwischen jemanden bei dem die weiter als bis zum inkasso-brief gegangen sind??


Nein, wohl keinen 


suendi schrieb:


> oder jemanden der mittlerweile in ruhe gelassen wird??


Wohl ebenfalls nicht. Mit einem halben Jahr Belästigung muss man wohl schon rechnen.


suendi schrieb:


> bei uns zieht sich das nun schon 4 monate hin.


Dann richte dich auf weitere 2 Monate ein.


suendi schrieb:


> mein vater hat bereits die 2. und letzte mahnung vor der einschaltung eines inkasso unternehmens bekommen. wir haben bisher noch in keiner weise reagiert, weil ich im forum gelesen habe, dass auch ein widerspruch nicht zwingend ruhe verschafft und man erst auf das schreiben vom gericht antworten muss.


Da kommt jetzt die Neverending-DIS-Story. Ansonsten teile ich voll und ganz deine Meinung und deine Handlungsweise!  


suendi schrieb:


> jetzt überlege ich allerdings doch ,ob es sinnvoll wäre noch einen widerspruch zu schreiben, bevor inkasso eingeschaltet wird oder ob es dafür eigentlich schon zu spät ist.


Bei diesem Anbieter sollte man das alte deutsche Sprichwort "Schweigen ist Gold" (für Engländer "Silence is golden") beherzigen. 

Jegliche Brieffreundschaft zieht neue Mahnungen/Drohungen nach sich, da man Betroffene verunsichert glaubt und verstärkt mit Drohungen "nachhakt".

Du hast seither eine klare Linie gefahren! Was spricht dagegen, diese Linie auch weiterhin konsequent fortzuführen???


----------



## suendi (30 November 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

Hallo,

heute haben wir mal wieder eine Mail erhalten, inder die Betreiber der Seite den nächsten! fälligen Betrag fordern! Mein Vater hat den ersten Betrag bisher nicht beglichen. Ist es denn normal, dass die jetzt statt weitere Mahnungen und Drohungen eine neue Rechnung senden trotzdessen, dass die erste noch offen ist?
Wir haben bisher auch noch keinen Widerspruch gesendet, bedeutet das evtl, dass sich dieses "Abo" auch noch um weitere Jahre verlängert?? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich dieses Spiel jetzt alle 6 Monate wiederholen wird??!
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der Seite gemacht, seriös ist das hier wohl ganz sicher nicht.
Liebe Grüße Sandra



> Sehr geehrter Herr (hier folgt auch keine weitere Anrede),
> Sie gehören nun schon 7 Monate zu unserer Community. Darüber freuen wir uns sehr.
> Wir möchten Sie bitten, Ihr Profil regelmäßig aktuell zu halten.
> Bitte klicken Sie hierfür den aufgeführten Link an und prüfen Sie Ihre Angaben.
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 November 2008)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

Wie man auch anderen Foren entnehmen kann, erhalten dieses Schreiben jetzt ausnahmslos alle, die bereits vor Monaten von dieser Truppe "bestalkt" wurden. Man macht keinen Unterschied zwischen denen, bei denen das Inkasso-Stalking zum Erfolg führte, und den "Standhaften"


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

Man startet offenbar eine Inkasso-Stalking-Aktion.

Urheber ist derselbe Anwalt, der Gegenstand dieser Warnung der VZ Sachsen-Anhalt ist.


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Affair24 HILFE*

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/buchf...-bei-mahnbrief-vom-rechtsanwalt-michalak.html


> Nun habe ich heute eine Mahnung von der Rechtskanzlei Mechalak aus Pottsdam bekommen, die mich auffordert, einen Betrag von über 170 Euro zu zahlen.


----------

